# River Songs: Whats on Your River Playlist



## spider

Warren Zevon, My Shits Fucked Up. Can make sense in many ways on a river trip. Sad song in reality.


----------



## Whetstone

Good one. Im a Vedder, Dead Head Boatman myself with occasional Parrot Head binges.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Maxident

Katie Lee- Folk Songs of the Colorado River... especially Rapids Ahead.


----------



## 90Duck

When I did the Grand Canyon for the first time 9 years ago my theme song for the trip was Coldplay's "Don't Panic" - the one that has the line about "we live in a beautiful world". 

The night before Lava Falls I replayed it several times over on my iPod headphones before I realized other lines in that song were talking about "bones sinking like stones" and there seemed to be a drowning theme going on. I quickly moved on to Railroad Earth's "Mighty River".


----------



## Whetstone

Maxident said:


> Katie Lee- Folk Songs of the Colorado River... especially Rapids Ahead.


Sung to the tune of Raw Hide! Or is it Ghost Riders in the Sky? Fantastic. I found an original LP on Amazon. $95.00 Wowsers.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Mopdog

Jimmy Buffets cover of Southern Cross would likely be my favorite river song.


----------



## SimpleMan

Ride the River, J.J. Cale and Eric Clapton, Black Muddy River, Dead, I Love This Bar, some country guy, and Roxanne by da Police. I tend to sing when not yelling at custys. 

Wish it would stop rainin..

Capt. Stinkwater


----------



## Whetstone

Mopdog said:


> Jimmy Buffets cover of Southern Cross would likely be my favorite river song.


Buffet has a few good river songs. I have always had a soft spot for "Pirate Looks at Forty" and "Boat Drinks".

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BReds

Old Crow Medicine Show!


----------



## johnnie a.

*cheers ...*

up on cripple creek-the band uncle john's band-the dead woodside-megan peters river of love-george strait boatman-yonder mtn. string band water of love-dire straits take me to the river-talking heads drive south-john hiatt fat man in the bathtub-little feat river-leon bridges prospector-cure for the common journey through the past-neil young


----------



## Whetstone

johnnie a. said:


> journey through the past-neil young


Brother Neil contributed lots to my river life soundtrack. Jeff Bridges will Play me in the movie. 😎


Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Gremlin

When I'm rigging Radiohead's Everything In It's Right Place loops through my head. In camp, usually at breakfast, my fuzzy brain likes to try to remember all the lyrics to Neil Young's Powderfinger. When I'm bopping along in my paddlecat it's to the tune of Modest Mouse' Float On. That one works skiing powder too.


----------



## PowderHoar

On a fishing trip last year on the Salmon River our guide (a classic Idaho racist) whistled and sang to himself the entire time "My Way." I remarked at one point (after 4 hours of this madness) that my favorite version of that song was by Sid Viscious. He said he had no idea who that was - but just really loved Elvis. I said, "Um Yeah, Elvis did it too - but it was originally written for Frank Sinatra."
The look on his face when he realized that his favorite song was for an Italian-American was priceless! He quit singing it right away. Ha


----------



## cayo 2

Probably not what you are looking for,but would be awesome for kayak videos or getting fired up before some hair:

Nazareth-Expect No Mercy and Kentucky Fried Blues
Steve Stevens-Small Arms Fire or Funkcaution
Alphonse Mouzon-By All Means,awesome Freddy Hubbard flugelhorn solo followed immediately by one of the best sax solos you'll ever hear,if you like jazz funk

Dr.John -Right Place Wrong Time for carnage reel


----------



## Mopdog

I also dont mind a little Social D. when returning from scouting something a little gnarly.


----------



## seantana

I poop in a bucket

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEyGmmthd4k


----------



## tmacc

johnnie a. said:


> up on cripple creek-the band uncle john's band-the dead woodside-megan peters river of love-george strait boatman-yonder mtn. string band water of love-dire straits take me to the river-talking heads drive south-john hiatt fat man in the bathtub-little feat river-leon bridges prospector-cure for the common journey through the past-neil young


What perfect list to play in your head. Maybe add Mutineer-Warren Zevon, Dixie Chicken-Little Feat & just about any ABB ...****** Honeymoon-Robert Earl Keene, Friend of the Devil, Box of Rain, & KYR-GD.


----------



## soggy_tortillas

Fatboy Slim-- Weapon of Choice... "Don't be shocked at the tone of my voice. Check out my new weapon- my weapon of choice..." This pairs nicely with my new Burn, and for whatever reason, thinking of Christopher Walken tap dancing to this always gets a good rhythm to my strokes. "You can go with this, or you can go with that." If you haven't witnessed this, please take the time to enlighten yourself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ7z57qrZU8


Also... just one little part from Atmosphere- Party Over Here... "Have fun, have fun, have, have, have fuuuun!"


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

Dire Straits.....RIde Across the River...Water of Love = awesomeness


----------



## LSB

Dueling Banjos of course!


----------



## Mopdog

Reel big fish, BEER.


----------



## jimr

HARDCORE GANGSTER RAP & WAYNON JENNINGS 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Droboat

River Song, Tom Rush

Boatman (Belly Up 2013), YMSB, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu8C8TcMUow

Shake Your Groove Thing, (Original 12' Mix) - Peaches And Herb, The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert Soundtrack

Favorite: Let it Go, Let it Flow, Dave Mason


----------



## Mopdog

jimr said:


> HARDCORE GANGSTER RAP & WAYNON JENNINGS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Shooter Jennings and Too Short have both made appearances as long as there isnt offendable parties within earshot.


----------



## DesertRatonIce

I love singing Ween songs around the camp fire. Piss up a rope always seems to be a crowd favorite!


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## Swank

I`m on a boat by Incredibad.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU


----------



## Jbro84

*A night on the river*

The Infamous Stringdusters has the best song about rafting on the MFS. They even ran fundraisers for it. No river trip should start without it.

https://youtu.be/ICn_Fv0XKM8


----------



## jmacn

Onus B Johnson, Riverside


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## johnnie a.

*After ...*

much pondering, prayer, contemplation, and getting high with Lukas N. after the POTR show in the City of Salt this past Thursday ... I have decided to add Row Jimmy by The Dead and The Joint by Lukas Nelson and Promise of the Real to my list ...

Amen & Hallelujah ...


----------



## D-Sieve

Pearl Jam. Lots of water references in their music.


----------



## mkashzg

Try Pink Floyd echoing off the canyon walls!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kneth

*Baby boaters are missing the Reverend Al*

Al Green, of course. Take Me to the River
and dip me in the water. I don't know why I love you like I do....


----------



## bluegrassdad

Check out the Stringdusters " night on the river (is all I need)". They even have a cool video on you tube of a 45 minute concert in Rattlesnake Cave on the middle fork of the Salmon.
Bill Stains: "river". Very folky and heartfelt. 
Talking Heads. Take me to the River.


----------



## Whetstone

bluegrassdad said:


> Check out the Stringdusters " night on the river (is all I need)". They even have a cool video on you tube of a 45 minute concert in Rattlesnake Cave on the middle fork of the Salmon.
> Bill Stains: "river". Very folky and heartfelt.
> Talking Heads. Take me to the River.


Definitely gonna check it out 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman

Used ta have the '95 high water video( of the Royal Gorge) from sunshine studios ,playing in the office every day when we got back from our trip. Jessica by the allman brothers is forever engrained in my consiousness to be about boating after 9 years of that film, along with Riple by the Greatfull dead.


----------



## RaftGoat

*Fire/River*

Around the fire I like me some Neil Young. On the River Good ole Stringdusters or the likes thereof.


----------



## cue2go

I started first on the water by canoe. There are cds called Canoesongs Vol. I and II originally a fundraiser for the Canadian Canoe Museum, and I've learned to play quite a few on guitar. (Favorite is "Red Canvas Canoe". There's also a fun kayak one on how "the Eskimo Roll is not a sweet confection..") They also eventually put out a guitar book of the songs, which I found after picking out several myself.

I also found a cd called Music River that incorporates all kinds of watercraft. The titles alone should tell you:
Adrenaline
When You Pulled Out With Your Dagger (You Left a Blue Hole in my Heart)
Riverlove
Rafting Rhapsody
My Kayak and Me
Runs and Riffles
There's So Much You Can Do in a Canoe
River Waltz
Smoky Mountain Mornin' Song
Whitewater Woman
Talkin' Canoe Blues
Trip's End

Looks like it's available on cdbaby. Have worked up many of these as well.

My husband and I (both canoe river guides at the time) received the Katie Lee cd for a wedding gift. Haven't worked any of those up yet, but also fun.

Mike Finders of Finnders & Youngberg also has a great song "Driftwood."
"Cisco Boat Launch" by Mark Merryman and the Canyon Rats
"Keepin' Time by the River" - Chuck Pyle
"The River" - Garth Brooks
"Moonlight on the Colorado" - three versions run through my head - the traditional, the Garrison Keillor version, and one by the same Mike Finders
"Ol' Man River" - Show Boat (musical)
"River in the Rain" - Big River (musical)
"When the River Meets the Sea" - Muppets
"Knee Deep" and "Toes" - Zac Brown Band
"River Bank" - Brad Paisley
"Paradise" (Green River) - John Prine

That said, if you're playing around a campfire in Colorado, you also have to know some John Denver, of course. Billy Joel goes over well, too. And I re-wrote one, for a "Colorado State of Mind" all about paddling.

And then there are all the songs you can throw in about the stars and/or moon at night...

Fun thread.


----------



## stuntsheriff

green river, c.w mccall
destroy all hippies, primal scream
down the river, fat paw


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog

I will start with Phish because there is a line from the song that repeats - stop, stop, stop, stop. Anyone who has ever run a paddle boat will know. If I have to say stop more than once I launch into this song and no one really gets it and I don't care. 
"Waiting for the time when I can finally say, this has all be wonderful, but now I'm on my way. When I thing it's time to leave it all behind, gotta a find to and there is nothing I can say to make it stop, stop, stop, stop, stop, stop, stop, stop."

For me there are lots of Talking Heads, Grateful Dead, Tom Petty, Jerry Joseph and the Jackmormons, AC/DC and The Doors in my Favorited, Five Star Music. This is some, but not even close to all, of the others that don't get skipped when they come up on shuffle. 
You may find one or two that you like. I didn't mean to go off but I have been editing and building a couple of new playlists so there you go. 


Phish - Down with Disease 
Pixies - Monkey Gone to Heaven
Rilo Kiley - Close Call
Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Could Have Lied
StephanieSid- Cindy
Steve Earle - Copperhead Road
Billy Idol - White Wedding
David Gray - Draw the Line
Echo and the Bunnyman - Lips Like Sugar
Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away
Live - Lightning Crashes
Luscious Jackson - Naked Eye
Modest Mouse - Fire it Up
REM - You Are the Everything
Reckless Kelly - Wicked Twisted Road
The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony
The Script - The Man who Can't be Moved
Warpaint - Undertow
Yoav - Live
Lucinda Williams - Can't Let Go
Dan Auerbach - Heartbroken, In Disrepair
Grace Potter and the Nocturnals - Sugar
The Highwaymen - Highwayman
Jeremih ( with 50 Cent) - Down on Me
Jonny Cash - I Won't Back Down
Love and Rockets - No New Tale to Tell
Madonna - Don't Tell Me
Modest Mouse - Fire it Up
Whiskey Meyers - Gone Away
The XX - Crystalised
Anouk - Nobody's Wife
The Avett Brothers - 10,000 Words
Colin Lake - Start at the Bottom
The Cure - Just Like Heaven
Eddie Vedder - All Along the Watchtower
Future Islands - Long Flight
The Golden Republic - She's So Cold
The Bravery - The Ocean
Crowded House - Something So Strong
Scott Biram - Blood, Sweat and Murder
The Traveling Wilburys - Last Night
Radio Citizen - The Hop
Primal Scream - Country Girl
Pinback - Penelope
Ministry - Burning Inside
Metallica - Enter Sandman
Love and Rockets - No New Tale to Tell
Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun
Foo Fighters - The Pretender
Feist - My Moon, My Man
Edward Sharpe - Home
Damian Marley - Old War Chant
Broken Bells - Vaporize
The Breeders - Cannonball
Bodeans - Fadeaway
Blood Red Shoes - Follow the Lines
Belly - Hot Girl
Pearl Jam - Once
Tall Paul - Prayers in A Song
Widespread Panic - Rock
The Lemonheads - My Drug Buddy
Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl
Nirvana - Come as You Are
Delta Spirit - White Table
Heartless Bastards - Only For you
Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around ( Don't judge)
Chords - The Dude
Milky Chance - Down by the River
Wulf - Waves
The Soft Moon - Breathe the Fire
Talisco - Your Wish
Talisco - Home
Southern - World Don't Shine, Four Days
The Lumineers - Stubborn Love ( flic flac mix)
Tribal Spectrum - Unconditional Love 
The War on Drugs - An Ocean in Between the Waves
The Neighborhood - Female Robbery
White Denim - I Start to Run
Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams
The Tragically Hip - Little Bones
Bloc Party - Ratchet
Alice in Chains - Down in a Hole ( unplugged)
Those Darlins - Oh God
The Adults - Nothing to Lose


----------



## Whetstone

Excellent play list Carvedog. Definately some pearls in there (with the exception of Billy Idol 😀). 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## funrivers

mickey hart band's superorganism albumn!


----------



## carvedog

Whetstone said:


> Excellent play list Carvedog. Definately some pearls in there (with the exception of Billy Idol 😀).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Yeah I know, but when it comes on I can't help turning it up…and sneering a little sideways.


----------



## DenverGaper

*Sometimes a River*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ERZ7n7w3E 
​


----------



## carvedog

DenverGaper said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58ERZ7n7w3E
> ​


That is rippin'


----------



## DenverGaper

*You came along with a raft and a song*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKKHNx1pnzE


----------



## jdebo

Slayer- Raining Blood. Repeat as necessary


----------



## Joe

I really like everyone's list, and the best music is the kind that appeals to you (of course!).

Here is a list that incorporates _water themes _in every song. And most of them rock.

White Water Song	Bell X1
Don't Drink the Water (Live)	Dave Matthews Band
Rawhide	Dead Kennedys
Ride Across the River	Dire Straits
Here We Go Dispatch
Summertime	DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
Rio	Duran Duran
The River	Edison Glass
The River (Featuring M. Shadows & Synyster Gates)	Good Charlotte featuring M. Shadows & Synyster Gates
Not for Anyone	Hot Water Music
Water Boy	Live
Raft	Pavement
Love, Reign O'er Me	Pearl Jam
Rolling and Tumbling	Phil Brown
Wave of Mutilation	Pixies
The River	PJ Harvey
Hell and High Water	Rainer Maria
Beer	Reel Big Fish
Cartwheels	Reindeer Section
Rawhide (Live At the Renaissance)	Riders in the Sky
After the Rain Has Fallen	Sting
All This Time	Sting
Waves	The Twilight Singers
Water (Live)	The Who
Chilly Water	Widespread Panic
Drown	Smashing Pumpkins
Turn On The Water	The Afghan Whigs
Backwater	Brian Eno
Water In Hell	Broken Social Scene
Forced To Love	Broken Social Scene
Blade - Clouds
Black Hole	Creeper Lagoon
Don't Drink the Water	Dave Matthews Band
Water	Dinosaur Jr
Watery Hands	Superchunk
Once In a Lifetime	Talking Heads
Take Me to the River	Talking Heads


----------



## yesimapirate

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXl9fTKNnT0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk9-28HgxfE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTCsE8crK0Q


----------



## Tyrrache

Mastodon -- Blood and Thunder. 

Split your lungs with Blood and Thunder,

When you see the White Whale!

Break your backs and Crack your Oars men, 

If you wish to prevail!


----------



## Gremlin

I have been getting this one in my head while rigging to flip... No wonder?
http://www.metrolyrics.com/over-under-sideways-down-lyrics-yardbirds.html

https://youtu.be/MLv7viCMGo8



Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dweiss

"Death Trip" by the Bad Livers kind of a rockabilly blues jam or "Jane Fonda" by Micky Avalon u tube ' box car wave' for the video


----------



## fdon

Nice list Carve Dog but please add some Mongo Jerry in there for a smile or two.


----------



## mattman

dweiss said:


> "Death Trip" by the Bad Livers kind of a rockabilly blues jam or "Jane Fonda" by Micky Avalon u tube ' box car wave' for the video


Ya, that song rocks! tends to get stuck in my head running bigger rapids


----------



## codycleve

what about "Mr. Powell, by the Ozark mountain daredevils" I have only heard it sang around a campfire, but I liked it. The guy singing it also sang a song that I believe was called riding along with mr who.. it was a song about the middle fork. Really good song but I think it was written here in salmon.


----------

